Ask HN: How would you invest $100k in 2019? - randomacct3847
======
keiferski
While I don't know...

\- if you already have a job and are happy with it

\- if you already have a career and are happy with it

\- if you have any debt or other financial obligations

\- if you have a family or other social / personal obligations

\- your definition of "invest"

...I'll go ahead and give my nontraditional "dream big" answer. Chase your
dreams and invest in yourself. Master your desired skill. Turn it into an
income source. You've got 4 years to do so.

Just for the sake of argument, let's assume your monthly expenses are $2,000
USD. If you're a guy/gal in the western world with little/no debt and no major
familial obligations, this is plenty of money to live very comfortably
basically anywhere in the world, other than the top ±100 most expensive
cities. Skip Tokyo, London, NYC, SF, Hong Kong, Oslo, Vancouver, etc. Go for
Lisbon, Berlin, Budapest, Hiroshima, Vienna, Mexico City, Buenos Aires,
Bangkok, instead.

At $2,000 per month, $100,000 gives you just over 4 years in runway. This is
conveniently the exact amount of time to achieve "mastery" according to the
10,000 hour model. 50 hours a week X 50 weeks per year X 4 years is 10,000
hours. Personally I find the Mastery model put forth by Robert Greene in
_Mastery_ to be a good guide.

No matter what your passion is - painting, photography, writing novels, making
movies, being an actor, building a startup - there's a pretty good chance that
you can figure out how to make a living from it in 4 years. People that have
enough time, focus, and financial resources to dedicate toward mastering their
craft for _years_ are extremely rare, especially in this day and age.

Of course, if you're already happy with your career choice, then you can
ignore all of this advice.

------
ClassyJacket
Lab grown meat. There's a huge market for it, the economics make sense, and
it's improving at a rapid rate. I wish I had some money to invest in it.

------
Gitnumb
Domaining, .Com only. Lots of ways and strategies, spend time learning before
investing.

